# Where Can I Go?



## GSUwhiskers (Jul 14, 2012)

Hey guys, I bought a bow and bowfishing kit from my buddy early this summer, but I don't know where I could go around my house to find some carp or gar? I'm in the south metro Atlanta area (I.e. Rockdale/Henry/Newton/Clayton) Does anyone know of a place in the area with good populations of these fish?


----------



## S Adams (Jul 14, 2012)

Jackson lake has some good gar!


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Jul 16, 2012)

Lanier shoots decent at times, Hartwell does also


----------



## GSUwhiskers (Jul 16, 2012)

I just went to Charlie Elliott this past weekend just to scope it out for future fishing. Is it legal to bowfish there? Or are there even gar in those lakes?


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Jul 17, 2012)

I would take a guess that they dont allow that but I'm not sure


----------



## Bait Bucket (Jul 25, 2012)

there are some gar and carp on lake jackson or go below the jackson dam on the river and you can shoot some gar there


----------



## DeepweR (Jul 26, 2012)

Jackson Lake,,,, kill them all!


----------



## .HOLD EM HOOK. (Aug 2, 2012)

Public lake has to be 500 ac +


----------

